# what do u do with ur pressed powder puff



## mayenni (Nov 15, 2007)

I bought a pressed powder about 2 weeks ago and the puff is starting to look dirty.I have acne prone skin and dont want to start breaking out because of the puff.Im new to makeup so I dont know if its ok to wash this thing or if I should just replace it.What would I replace it with?


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Nov 15, 2007)

Throw it out and buy another one. That's the only way to be use it doesn't get nasty or you have some sort of terrible break out.


----------



## mariecinder (Nov 15, 2007)

Yes honey throw it away! The best way to apply powder is with a brush, that way you can wash it when it starts to get dirty. It will help keep your skin clean also.


----------



## nunu (Nov 15, 2007)

throw it away! i use blot pressed powder and i use the kabuki brush to apply and buff it in.


----------



## jenii (Nov 15, 2007)

Toss it. I use a brush, or a flocked sponge I got from Aromaleigh.

The flocked sponge is very easy to wash with baby shampoo and water, so it's better than the powder puffs that come with the compacts. Just be sure to rinse it out well.

It's really a good sponge:

http://www.aromaleigh.com/smootpremflo.html

I use it to apply mineral foundation, but I use a brush to apply finishing powder. With a puff or sponge, there's a chance the finishing powder will get cakey if you're not super-careful.


----------



## mayenni (Nov 16, 2007)

thanks alot! I really didnt want to keep using that nasty lil thing.So what kind of brush is best for use of the pressed powder?


----------



## MACa6325xi (Nov 16, 2007)

For pressed powder, I like to use a #150 or #134. I have used my #129 because it was all I had at the time.


----------



## WhippedCrm (Nov 16, 2007)

I like to use  sponges to apply the powder to my face then i take a big fluffy brush and buff it off...when the sponges get dirty u really just have to replace them..


----------



## jenii (Nov 16, 2007)

I use a 136, but tbh, I want a Japonesque powder brush. I've tried those, and they're softer than my 136.

They have Japonesque brushes at Ulta, or at some Nordstroms they'll have a display. I have one of their travel-sized e/s fluff brushes, and it's actually softer than any of my MAC ones.

From now on, when I need new brushes, I'll probably just get Japonesque. They're slightly cheaper, WAY softer, and all of them come in regular or travel-size.

Whatever brush you decide on, make sure you get a good brush cleanser. I found MAC's didn't clean the brushes well at all (and yes, I was using it correctly), and it took ages to dry. Now, I use Cinema Secrets, which cleans and disinfects the brushes completely (and easily!), and takes minutes to dry.

If you're acne-prone, IMO, you should clean your face brushes like two three times a week.


----------



## user79 (Nov 17, 2007)

The MAC Studio Fix compact also comes with a sponge. I just wash it with shampoo, and a bit of alcohol diluted with water as a rinse in the end to sanitize it.


----------



## mayenni (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks for all of the replies.I washed my puff with face wash until I was able to buy some replacement puffs which I found at duane read.I bought those until I can buy a good brush.


----------



## cloudburst (Nov 19, 2007)

I use round latex sponges instead of the puffs that come w/ the compacts.  They are washable & durable - I wash mine w/ antibacterial soap, let it sit a minute or so & then rinse thoroughly.


----------

